# Seeking The Sky



## TheModernSamurai (Oct 5, 2005)

10/5/05
This is the Prologue.  The campaign begins tomorrow, thus Chapter 1 should be posted then.  Enjoy, for this world has come mainly from my own mind.



Prologue​
“YOU CAN ALMOST SEE STARS IF YOU’RE OUT LATE AT NIGHT.  BUT THEN YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER – THERE’S NO SKY ANYMORE.”
	-ARAMIL MIRROBIT, ELVEN SCHOLAR

	For millennia, rule of Terra went to the six- (6) humanoid Realms:

	The Empire, of Men
	The Crystal Palaces, of Elves
	The Mekkan Tribes, of Orcs
	The Roaming Towers, of Gnomes
	The Stronghold Mines, of Dwarves
     and 	The Jungle Cities, of Halflings.

Though it was not unheard of for the realms to mix, they usually kept to themselves and concentrated on their own strengths.
	While each was individually strong, they had trouble fighting the Hordes.  Masses of what they viewed as lesser beasts, the kobolds, goblins, hobgoblins, Illithids, and other foul creatures would rise out of the depths and try to claim whatever land they could.  Through most of the Realms’ years on land, the Hordes had no success.
	However, in 5098MT (Middle Time), the Hordes declared a mass, unified attack on the sentient Realms.  Somehow, Hellspawn escaped from the very core of Terra and assisted the Hordes in pushing the Realms off of the surface.  Using the Dwarven Stronghold Mines, the races fled to the inner layer of Terra and put up settlements.
	As they grew, the Hellspawned beasts pushed the Horde into the layer between the Realms and the surface and produced a buffer.  The Realms started new time using Gnome timepieces (as they couldn’t see the moon), expanded to create a second general globe inside Terra, and produced their own buffer to seal the remainder of the Hellspawn.  The Hellspawn buffer sealed them from going back up, and their own buffer stopped them from going down.
            The Realms unified, integrated their cities, and established The Tribunal.  The Tribunal grew from a small council to a founding government of New Terra.  It began to seek out worthy men and women to, in turn, seek the sky.
	As the Realms move into 353DT (Depth Time), Hellspawn are rising from the depths once more; The Hordes are sick of their desecrated Hordelands; and the Realms are beginning to fear that the Tribunal will not find heroes in time.


----------

